# Blue Cheese and Chive Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 1/2 lbs cubed unpeeled red potato 
1/2 cup of purple onion diced
1/2 cup diced celery
1/4 cup of fresh chives
3/4 cup of sour cream
1/3 cup of butter milk
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 tsp cider vinegar
2 oz-1/2 cup of crumbled blue cheese

Place potatoes in ducth oven and cover with water and bring to a boil. Cook 8 mins or until tender. Drain and place in a large bowl. Add onion, celery and chives and toss gently. Combine soure cream and next 4 ingredients and stir well. Stir in cheese. POur over potato mixture and toss gently to coat. Cover and chill.


----------

